# Laptops for librarys/studying etc..



## Hollis (Oct 13, 2012)

I've found a very nice looking laptop with a 13.3" screen.  Having never used a laptop for any great length of time, i'm wondering if I should be going to a larger screen - 15.6".. any views from the experience.

I have a PC at home for main use.. so this will mainly be used for out and about, and the occasional holiday etc.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd get a smaller one for out and about use. A 15.6 one is quite hefty to be carrying around.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 13, 2012)

Hollis said:


> I've found a very nice looking laptop with a 13.3" screen. Having never used a laptop for any great length of time, i'm wondering if I should be going to a larger screen - 15.6".. any views from the experience.
> 
> I have a PC at home for main use.. so this will mainly be used for out and about, and the occasional holiday etc.


 
My IBM Thinkpad T23 has a 13.3" screen, and it's fine for everyday use.


----------



## toggle (Oct 13, 2012)

Hollis said:


> I've found a very nice looking laptop with a 13.3" screen. Having never used a laptop for any great length of time, i'm wondering if I should be going to a larger screen - 15.6".. any views from the experience.
> 
> I have a PC at home for main use.. so this will mainly be used for out and about, and the occasional holiday etc.


 
i think a smaller screen is ok if it's a secondary machine, but my lappy is my main computer so i got a bigger one. i just have a personal thing about piddley size screens. the lack of depth on mine drives me potty sometimes when i'm scrolling through files

you also need to do the tradeoff between weight and battery life. don't always rely on libraries having accessible power points, or letting you use them, libraries here charge to allow use of theirs. but increacing battery life usually means increaced weight. and manufacturer claims of battery life need a pinch of salt. mine claims 8 hours but in reality it does 5-6.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 13, 2012)

My laptop has a 13 inch screen. I just use a monitor with it when I'm home. I much prefer the size. So much lighter!


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2012)

My Asus Transformer (which is now my main laptop) has only got a 10" screen but it's high res and has the benefits of being super fast, touchscreen enabled and with a mahoosive 14 hour battery life. I prefer small and light to lugging hefty laptops around....


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 13, 2012)

This is the way computers are headed. My next machine will be a windows running transformer type thing. When they start making them whenever that is.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 13, 2012)

thanks all.. the deed is done.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 17, 2012)

I would have got the 11" Mac Book Air. That's an expensive but insanely portable solution for working in the library.


----------



## Firky (Oct 17, 2012)

I only have 10" but it is HD so is higher resolution, it's fine, but typing on it took some getting used to.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

Sunray said:


> I would have got the 11" Mac Book Air. That's an expensive but insanely portable solution for working in the library.


That seems a _*hugely*_ expensive solution. I would have thought that the Asus Transformer would have been be a far more practical choice.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2012)

Sunray said:


> I would have got the 11" Mac Book Air. That's an expensive but insanely portable solution for working in the library.





editor said:


> That seems a _*hugely*_ expensive solution. I would have thought that the Asus Transformer would have been be a far more practical choice.


Most of the students at my uni seem to have gone for a Mac Book Air or an Ultrabook. I get some looks whacking out my trusty 15" lenovo covered in tea spatters and biscuit crumbs.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Most of the students at my uni seem to have gone for a Mac Book Air or an Ultrabook.


Students today, eh?
_Loaded!_


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Students today, eh?
> _Loaded!_


Yes, quite a few of them seem to be. I've certainly got the skankiest laptop so far out of anyone willing to bring theirs out in public.

End of the day I'm probably one of the few with three computers though.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Students today, eh?
> _Loaded!_


 
Not all of us.  I use a 3 year old compaq presario with a horribly cracked screen.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Not all of us. I use a 3 year old compaq presario with a horribly cracked screen.


Keeping it real in the fucking library maaan.


----------



## tar1984 (Oct 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Keeping it real in the fucking library maaan.


 
I trust I have suitably reinforced my working class credentials with that info


----------



## Sunray (Oct 17, 2012)

editor said:


> That seems a _*hugely*_ expensive solution. I would have thought that the Asus Transformer would have been be a far more practical choice.


 
Its 900 quid, makes it a bit more expensive but not really hugely expensive. For that 900 quid you get the most incredible bit of lightweight kit I've ever seen or used. Its truly is an amazing thing with very little in the way of compromise and a fully fledged computer.

The transformer is a massive compromise and runs Android that well known desktop OS and incredibly weighs more.

Plus I can't see how Android can even be mentioned in the same breath as Apple's OSX Mountain Lion.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Its 900 quid, makes it a bit more expensive but not really hugely expensive. For that 900 quid you get the most incredible bit of lightweight kit I've ever seen or used. Its truly is an amazing thing with very little in the way of compromise and a fully fledged computer.
> 
> The transformer is a massive compromise and runs Android that well know desktop OS and incredibly weighs more.
> 
> Plus I can't see how Android can even be mentioned in the same breath as Apple's OSX Mountain Lion.


You seem to have lost all sense of perspective here.

The OP was asking about _making notes in a library,_ not running a full multi-tasking environment and firing up Photoshop while doing some movie editing. There are no shortage of excellent note taking apps on Android that can do the job just as well as the MacBook.

The MacBook Air costs £900 compared to £399. The weight difference is negligible (1.08 kg vs 1.13kg). The Transformer blows the MacBook out of the water and beyond when it comes to battery life (something I'd argue is very important) and also has the convenience of two memory card slots. Very handy for sharing stuff.

And the advantage of a touchscreen really can't be underplayed here - it is a massive boost to productivity on a smaller screen (have you ever actually used a Transformer, btw?).

So am I saying that the Transformer is a better machine than the MacBook Air? No, of course, not. The Air is a fabulous machine that defines one of the very best small laptops around.

But if I wanted a machine for just taking notes, I'd take the Asus every time on the grounds of the fabulous touchscreen and the fact that it's going to be cost considerably less than half the price.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Its 900 quid, makes it a bit more expensive but not really hugely expensive. <snip>


 


editor said:


> You seem to have lost all sense of perspective here.
> 
> <snip>


Not just about computers!

I wish £900 was 'not hugely expensive' to me!


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Oct 18, 2012)

I got the Mac book air 11" 128gb for £680  (one of the good things about visits to Hong Kong)

Best laptop I've bought, previously owning 15" Samsung whatevers.

I think the main downside to it is the lack of ports (2 USB, thunderbolt, batter charger, headphones). Although there's plenty of adapters to buy, but it means spending a bit more.

If I was in the UK though, I'd definitely go for something cheaper. I was a bit unsure about spending £680 tbh


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't imagine any kind of laptop without a SD card slot. Well, I can, obviously, but it would be useless for me.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 18, 2012)

editor said:


> My Asus Transformer (which is now my main laptop) has only got a 10" screen but it's high res and has the benefits of being super fast, touchscreen enabled and with a mahoosive 14 hour battery life. I prefer small and light to lugging hefty laptops around....


 
I really really hope you never find religion.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> I really really hope you never find religion.


Sorry, I am getting enthusiastic for the wrong brand here?


----------



## Sunray (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't want to be restricted to Android.

I want a proper OS on quality hardware that will last. It costs a bit more but I've discovered that the extra spend is always worth spending. If you want cheaper fine but I don't do second best.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Don't want to be restricted to Android.
> 
> I want a proper OS on quality hardware that will last. It costs a bit more but I've discovered that the extra spend is always worth spending. If you want cheaper fine but I don't do second best.


Why do you think the Asus Transformer won't last? It's actually very well built indeed. And on what grounds is it "second best" for the job of taking notes?

What is so 'restrictive' on Android for taking notes? And the spend isn't just a 'bit extra' - it's way, way over *double* the price.

Have you ever used a Transformer by the way? Your opinions seem a bit ill informed here, to be honest.


----------



## samk (Oct 18, 2012)

Also, on most laptops, you can reduce processor speed for better battery life and less fan noise to annoy people around you.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2012)

samk said:


> Also, on most laptops, you can reduce processor speed for better battery life and less fan noise to annoy people around you.


The Asus doesn't have a fan


----------



## Firky (Oct 18, 2012)

samk said:


> Also, on most laptops, you can reduce processor speed for better battery life and less fan noise to annoy people around you.


 

Never in a million years heard of fan noise on a laptop a nuisance, in fact they only really come on when doing something especially intensive!


----------



## Firky (Oct 18, 2012)

Sunray said:


> Its 900 quid, makes it a bit more expensive but not really hugely expensive.


 
I'd love to be in a financial position where the best part of a thousand pound isn't regarded as expensive. Or is this some convoluted way of being a Harry Enfield character?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Never in a million years heard of fan noise on a laptop a nuisance, in fact they only really come on when doing something especially intensive!


My old one needs a clean out with a hoover and a bristle brush. I've lent it to the Mr until we replace the screen on his netbook and it's so dusty inside it sounds like a hovercraft taking off! 



firky said:


> I'd love to be in a financial position where the best part of a thousand pound isn't regarded as expensive. Or is this some convoluted way of being a Harry Enfield character?


When you meet them irl, a lot of urbs turn out to be surprising well heeled.
*awaits flaming*


----------



## Firky (Oct 18, 2012)

Get a can of compressed air, they're about a fiver off ebay and last ages.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Get a can of compressed air, they're about a fiver off ebay and last ages.


A fiver!


----------

